# Shorty's Fine Finishes



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

Some of the work we've done.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Oct 23 2009, 10:24 PM~15450581
> *Some of the work we've done.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Oct 23 2009, 10:24 PM~15450581
> *Some of the work we've done.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

Saw a caddy done up at the shop...looked good!!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

dope work, props


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

Post Some More Pics :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

nice big bodies good work..


----------



## samaritemu (Oct 25, 2009)

what a great forum. :uh: :uh: :uh: 

__________________

Emaly

money making method


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

u do the murals too????


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

Nah. Not quite that good yet. He's local to Houston and a bad ass artist. All free hand...no stencils or frisket paper.


----------



## caveydd81 (Feb 24, 2008)

nice!!!


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Oct 23 2009, 09:24 PM~15450581
> *Some of the work we've done.
> 
> 
> ...


Clean work !!


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

I like how you combine different technics ie: patterns/waterdroplets/murals/lace .good combos


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks for the props. Like to balance things out.


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

The work looks bad ass in person!!!!!!


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Nice work! :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Oct 23 2009, 10:24 PM~15450581
> *Some of the work we've done.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks hella good!


----------



## carsofabq (Jan 3, 2008)

Bad ass work man


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Oct 25 2009, 12:57 AM~15457705
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


how much for something like this on my 90'd moldings


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Oct 24 2009, 11:57 PM~15457705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


seen this one at shorty's a couple of times. bad ass ride!


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

TTT


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Oct 27 2009, 09:51 AM~15480640
> *Thanks for the props. Like to balance things out.
> *


VERY NICE WORK BRO, MY HATS OFF TO YOU


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Nov 4 2009, 09:50 PM~15565718
> *VERY NICE WORK BRO, MY HATS OFF TO YOU
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

Should have 2 cars debuting at the Christmas show. uffin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Nov 4 2009, 07:12 PM~15564630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE I LIKE THE MURALS.....*


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Nov 23 2009, 10:29 PM~15761392
> *NICE I LIKE THE MURALS.....
> *


He does real good work. Have a 72 I'm working on right now. Those look like pictures. The owner doesn't want me to post them until the car is done. Wants to come out at their annual Christmas show. Might post up some pattern work though.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice work!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Nov 26 2009, 09:11 AM~15788300
> *He does real good work. Have a 72 I'm working on right now. Those look like pictures. The owner doesn't want me to post them until the car is done. Wants to come out at their annual Christmas show. Might post up some pattern work though.
> *


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

72 I'm working on.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

AWESOME WORK


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Dec 9 2009, 02:00 AM~15921810
> *AWESOME WORK
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Dec 9 2009, 08:21 AM~15922753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks goood......it better be ready for sunday :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:thumbsup: nice!!!!


----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 9 2009, 01:55 PM~15925978
> *looks goood......it better be ready for sunday :biggrin:
> *


Nah...Christmas Day. Getting a complete makeover. :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Dec 9 2009, 08:55 PM~15930836
> *Nah...Christmas Day. Getting a complete makeover. :biggrin:
> *


  ...................


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI+Nov 4 2009, 09:12 PM~15564630-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:biggrin: NICE WORK


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Dec 13 2009, 11:54 PM~15973766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Top work! You one of Shortys boys?


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Dec 17 2009, 01:35 PM~16010181
> *Top work! You one of Shortys boys?
> *


Nah. Been painting things for him a while. Mostly his hoppers.


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Dec 17 2009, 02:49 PM~16010861
> *Nah. Been painting things for him a while. Mostly his hoppers.
> *


Your Work is sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Dec 17 2009, 04:39 PM~16011854
> *Your Work is sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Thanks Bro! Appreciate the compliment.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Dec 14 2009, 12:54 AM~15973766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

Clean work !!


----------



## da_six4 (May 27, 2009)

> Clean work !!
> [/quwent to the shop today to pic up my new set up this car is clean top looks even better in person


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Dec 18 2009, 03:19 AM~16017283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Fuckin badass


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

does anyone know his number i need it


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

does anyone know his number i need it


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Jan 18 2010, 09:58 PM~16333085
> *does anyone know his number i need it
> *


shotys? 713 880-3119


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j35/alx1916/IMG_1556.jpg[/mg]
[img]http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j35/alx1916/IMG_1557.jpg


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Jan 24 2010, 11:14 PM~16400059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks goood...now post pics of the junk in the trunk :biggrin:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

Hood and trunk preview of the 72


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Feb 21 2010, 11:12 AM~16677508
> *Hood and trunk preview of the 72
> 
> 
> ...


 :rimshot:


----------



## sin2clown (Jul 18, 2007)

nice work who did the art work


----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice, really nice man.


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sin2clown_@Feb 25 2010, 08:11 PM~16726460
> *nice work who did the art work
> *


Murals?


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Beautiful paintwork :thumbsup:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Feb 26 2010, 12:44 PM~16733816
> *Beautiful paintwork :thumbsup:
> *


You guys have some beautiful work at AJ's too. :biggrin:


----------



## sin2clown (Jul 18, 2007)

yea the Murals?


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Dec 18 2009, 12:19 AM~16017283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

*TTT for Shorty's!!! *:thumbsup:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sin2clown_@Feb 28 2010, 11:19 AM~16749356
> *yea the Murals?
> *


Local guy named Trino.


----------



## hodaddy (Jan 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Dec 18 2009, 12:19 AM~16017283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how long does it take to do something like this?how much? beautiful work so life like on the murials :wow:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> how long does it take to do something like this?how much? beautiful work so life like on the murials :wow:
> [/quot
> Roof? Whole car? Murals?


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

NICE WORK !!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## hodaddy (Jan 31, 2010)

> > how long does it take to do something like this?how much? beautiful work so life like on the murials :wow:
> > [/quot
> > Roof? Whole car? Murals?
> 
> ...


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Feb 21 2010, 10:12 AM~16677508
> *Hood and trunk preview of the 72
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Feb 28 2010, 07:30 PM~16753439
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hodaddy_@Mar 1 2010, 03:24 PM~16762166
> *murals, shit the whole car
> *


Lol....i'll send you a PM


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Feb 28 2010, 03:39 PM~16750611
> *Local guy named Trino.
> *


can u pm me the number to the muralist or a way to get a hold of him thanks


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

70 Monte


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Jun 12 2010, 04:51 PM~17769520
> *70 Monte
> 
> 
> ...


damn, thats clean


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 12 2010, 05:57 PM~17769544
> *damn, thats clean
> *




Thanks Kenwood :biggrin:


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Jun 12 2010, 04:51 PM~17769520
> *70 Monte
> 
> 
> ...


dam my phone takes bad ass pics.. they look pretty dam good and big.


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Jun 13 2010, 11:48 AM~17774135
> *dam my phone takes bad ass pics.. they look pretty dam good and big.
> *


Lol. The only 1 that I didn't take pictures of from start to finish. Have to do that with the 54 and 65.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Jun 13 2010, 11:48 AM~17774135
> *dam my phone takes bad ass pics.. they look pretty dam good and big.
> *


some1 has to do it :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Jun 13 2010, 12:28 PM~17774352
> *Lol. The only 1 that I didn't take pictures of from start to finish. Have to do that with the 54 and 65.
> *


lets see some more pics.........


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jun 13 2010, 12:52 PM~17774463
> *lets see some more pics.........
> *



Left the camera at the shop. :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Quick, go back and get it... :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Jun 13 2010, 12:55 PM~17774473
> *Left the camera at the shop. :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :tears:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jun 13 2010, 01:59 PM~17774744
> *:nono:  :nono:  :tears:
> *


I'll post them up tomorrow night. Lol


----------



## The CadiKingpin (Jun 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Feb 28 2010, 08:30 PM~16753439
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AWESOME SIMPLY AWESOME!!!!FANTASTIC MURAL DETAIL!!!


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

Here's some of them pics.....

65 Chevy P/U


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

63 Impala








Going to shave the firewall


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

54 Bomb

Shaved firewall


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

tight paintjobs :cheesy:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 15 2010, 07:42 AM~17791367
> *tight paintjobs  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## unique1987 (Jul 3, 2010)

Come check out my Store in DALLAS / GARLAND, Tx. UNIQUE AIRBRUSH. Store hours are from 8Am-8Pm Monday - Saturday & 11am-7pm Sunday. A few things that we do are; Airbrush T-shirts-Shoes-Pants-Shorts-Helmets-Portraits-Wall Murals-Banners-Canvases-Photo Shirts-BackDrops-Custom Auto Paint-Group Orders AND So Much More. If you would like more info. about the store and where its located, or ANY OTHER ?'s PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME AT 214 664-0745 MIKE


OR GO TO MYSPACE.COM/IEGEVENTARTIST


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

Moved my pictures around so posting up some finished work that was posted before.


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Love that 70s t-bird, very rich paintjob :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

Finally have a chance to post up some pics


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

For those who do not know....Shorty's Hydraulics has moved. The new address is now.......

815 Post St.
Houston, TX 77022

(713)880-3119


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI+Jul 5 2010, 12:23 AM~17961600-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Oct 8 2010, 07:48 PM~18769876
> *For those who do not know....Shorty's Hydraulics has moved. The new address is now.......
> 
> 815 Post St.
> ...





VERY CLEAN LINES AND WORK! HOW MUCH WOULD YOUR CHARGE FOR 60 IMPALA?


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Oct 8 2010, 07:48 PM~18769876
> *For those who do not know....Shorty's Hydraulics has moved. The new address is now.......
> 
> 815 Post St.
> ...


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MICHOACANUNO_@Oct 8 2010, 09:22 PM~18770085
> *VERY CLEAN LINES AND WORK! HOW MUCH WOULD YOUR CHARGE FOR 60 IMPALA?
> *



What all are you looking to get done, and what kind of condition is the 60 in?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Six4 (Jun 13, 2009)

Nice work.  

Sent you a PM.


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

bad azz work alex...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Jun 14 2010, 10:06 PM~17787434
> *54 Bomb
> 
> Shaved firewall
> ...


west tx bound!


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 16 2010, 09:07 PM~18830103
> *  bad azz work alex...
> *


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Nov 7 2010, 04:51 PM~19009335
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

Dang! Supposed to be top secret sucka!


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by V Boy 88_@Nov 16 2010, 02:35 PM~19083315
> *Dang! Supposed to be top secret sucka!
> *


shhhhhhhhh.....just keep postin pics :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by V Boy 88_@Nov 16 2010, 02:35 PM~19083315
> *Dang! Supposed to be top secret sucka!
> *


Top secret from who????


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Jun 12 2010, 04:51 PM~17769520
> *70 Monte
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS :wow: :wow:


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

Orange Show Gala


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

Before









After


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Nov 20 2010, 10:04 AM~19117322
> *Before
> 
> 
> ...


baddass


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 20 2010, 11:07 AM~19117344
> *baddass
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks Homie


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Nov 17 2010, 04:59 PM~19093915
> *Top secret from who????
> *



Can't post pics of cars still in the process. Haven't you learned yet? Gotta wait till their done, then you can post up whatever


----------



## 54lolo (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Nov 20 2010, 10:58 AM~19117273
> *Orange Show Gala
> 
> 
> ...


looks awesome


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

Does your shop do silver leafing?


----------

